# Junior Dos Santos Sig



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

lemme know if you like or if you want it :thumb02:

EDIT: go down for the updated picture


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Add a 1, 2, or 3 pixel border, the pictures don't blend properly, and when using render you should cut it out and overlap it with the picture that has a backround so it isnt just a plain white background.

Also the font should be smaller and more off to the side. The fighter should be the focal point not the text. Which in this case the text is.

Check out this video for the fade effect:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tx_gUrK_Qgg

And check out this tutorial from out very own Toxic:

http://www.mmaforum.com/getting-started/56936-how-make-render-cut-out.html

It explains how to cut out fighters to use them as renders. Its basically just the pen tool but he explains it perfectly.

Please do not take what I said in a bad way, I am just trying to be constructive. You will get better with practice. Remember that in photoshop pressing F1 brings up the help menu, search anything you want and it gives you a fairly good answer and usually a quick walkthrough.

Best of luck in the future and if you need anything please ask 

-Intermission


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

the picture on the right wasnt a render thats how the pic was but thanks for the advice :thumb02: i need some help so i dont mind


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> the picture on the right wasnt a render thats how the pic was but thanks for the advice :thumb02: i need some help so i dont mind


Exactly, so you need to cut out the fighter and make it a render 

No plain white background should ever be used.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

should i stretch out the backround so it fill the whole sig then put out the right pic and put it on top?










this is the original pic


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> should i stretch out the backround so it fill the whole sig then put out the right pic and put it on top?


Don't stretch it, just use the Image > Image size..

and make it the size of the whole background. then put the render ontop


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

k i cut out the render with pen tool

i got JDS perfectly put that white area that was originally around him in the orginal picture is still their

all i can do is move JDS around put i wanna get rid of that white area left from the orginal pic


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> k i cut out the render with pen tool
> 
> i got JDS perfectly put that white area that was originally around him in the orginal picture is still their
> 
> all i can do is move JDS around put i wanna get rid of that white area left from the orginal pic


When you cut out the fighter it needs to be in a seperate document. then drag it over.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Intermission said:


> When you cut out the fighter it needs to be in a seperate document. then drag it over.


Doesn't need to be. You can right click after forming the path, select 'make selection', then invert the selection and either cut/delete that out.

Play around with photoshop, try and not settle for just two stock images and some text. Search tutorials for wanted effects. Learn the effects and apply them to your own work. 

Takes a bit of getting used to but it's worth it


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks a lot better i think


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Never make a stock image bigger. It expands the pixels and reduces quality. Try and find either a bigger version of the picture and minimise it or try and make do. 

Use the zoom tool (press Z or find it on the list, it's below the very bottom selectable tool, or bottom right if you have the panel doubled up) when rendering an image also. Makes things alot easier  

With a plain white background, you can cheat and use the magic wand tool (if it works great, but most of the time it's useless) or use 'colour range' which is under the select tab at the top


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks guys, i just got photoshop yesterday and so far i got 2 pics so im trying to get a lot better and the advice makes it so much easier =D


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> thanks guys, i just got photoshop yesterday and so far i got 2 pics so im trying to get a lot better and the advice makes it so much easier =D


It's nothing man, watch a lot of video tutorials man it helps.

:thumbsup:


----------

